# My makeup Collection : )



## JEMisMyName (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi all! this is my first post. I thought I'd start off by posting my small makeup collection that is mostly MAC

All my makeup in the super huge tackle box





eyeshadows- I need a new palette




paints




glitter liners




fluidliners and BB gel liner




blush and ccb




pigments




part of my lipgloss collection. I can't find the rest : (




liners, shadesticks and zoom lash mascara




brushes




special edition palettes, studio fix and concealer




all my other makeup


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jan 7, 2006)

I luv it! The little paints are so so so cute and you have the palette with Parrot! haha How cool is that


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 8, 2006)

Great Collection!! I love the colours in the blue and yellow paletts (dont know where they are from)


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 8, 2006)

I love your collection!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 9, 2006)

you have so much m/u compared to me!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

nice colors for fluidlainers


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice collection! But if I were you, I'd want to know where my l/g collection was at ALL times!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

 part of my lipgloss collection. I can't find the rest : (




 
Which one is the first gloss oh the left? I like the color!


----------



## JEMisMyName (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *black_crx* 
_Which one is the first gloss oh the left? I like the color!_

 
I Think its C-thru


----------



## black_crx (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you, I noted it! I think it's nice to create a nude look!?


----------

